# plum bbq. sauce recipe



## smokerjim (Jul 25, 2021)

my plum tree is loaded this year and looking for things to make, anyone have a good plum bbq. sauce recipe. thanks jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 25, 2021)

You could likely adapt my Cherry Chipotle recipe to use with plums 

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/cherry-chipotle-lollipops.309303/


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Jul 25, 2021)

I have a bunch, too. I'm in on this.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 25, 2021)

This Recipe could be adapted by Grilling or Sautéing/ Caramelizing  a couple pounds of Plums and combining with the sauce ingredients.

*Zesty Apricot Glaze n' Sauce*

1T Veg Oil
1/3C Ketchup
1/4C Fine Diced Onion
1/4C Red Wine Vinegar
1/4C Honey
1T Soy Sauce
1tsp Grated Fresh Ginger
1tsp Worcestershire Sauce
1tsp Molasses
1tsp Smoked Paprika or regular
1/2tsp Dry Mustard mix in 1tsp Water, set aside.
1/2tsp Celery Salt
1/4tsp Ground Allspice
1/2tsp Black or White Pepper
1/4tsp Cayenne or Chipotle
1ea Clove Garlic, minced
12oz Apricot or Peach Preserves*

Place a small pan over low heat and add the 1T Oil.
Add the Onions, Ginger and Garlic. Sweat just until tender and fragrant, about 2 minutes. Set aside to cool.
Combine all but the Preserves in a Food Processor.
Puree until just combined.
Add the Preserves to the Processor and Pulse to combine.
Place all back in the pan you used to sweat the veg and gently simmer to reduce to desired thickness.
Adjust Sweetness and Seasoning, adding Sugar/Vinegar, Salt and Pepper or Cayenne to your Taste.
Makes about 2 1/2 Cups. Store in Refrigerator..
Note*...Just about any Fruit Preserves would work. Pineapple, Peach/Mango, Orange Marmalade, or mix 'em up. 2-3 pounds Grilled/Sautéed and Caramelized fresh Stone Fruit would work too...JJ

Substitute a Quart of Grilled and chopped or Sauteed Carmelized Plums to this, would work fine...

*BLUEBERRY BUBBA Q JUICE*

1 Quart Ripe Blueberries
2 Each Shallots, Peeled and Sliced
1 Large Clove Garlic, Peeled and Sliced
1 TBS Butter
1 CUP Balsamic Vinegar
1/2 CUP Water
1/2-1 CUP Packed Brown Sugar
1 TBS Molasses
1 TBS Dijon Mustard
6 oz Heinz Chili Sauce or Ketchup
6 Each Large Basil Leaves, torn

Wash blueberries, set aside.
Melt the butter in a large sauce pan. Add the shallots and garlic, saute until soft but not browned.
Add the blueberries, vinegar and water to the sauce pan. Bring the berries to a boil, reduce heat and simmer the berries until soft.
Add the remaining ingredients stirring until well combined, simmer for 5 minutes.

Add the sauce to a food processor and puree until smooth. Return the sauce to the sauce pan. Simmer until desired thickness, adjust seasoning with salt, pepper. Add additional sugar, vinegar or hot sauce to taste. Cool and store in refrigerator.

Yield: approximately 1 quart.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks guys, they both sound good would like to try the 2 of them. Do you think I could freeze the plums and cook down on a later date, they are getting ripe quickly and falling off tree and do to time I'll never get them all done before they are gone. I plan on making big batches and canning the sauce, I'm assuming it will be ok to can?


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 26, 2021)

I don't know how the canning process works but I would assume that the plums would be just fine


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2021)

You can feeze Plums easily. Make sure they are ripe, sweet and juicy.  You can halve or quarter, remove the pit, lay skin down in a single layer on Parchment or Waxed Paper on a sheet pan. Freeze in  your coldest freezer until firm. Vac-pack and return to freezer for up to 6 months. Whole plum can be frozen too...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 26, 2021)

Your recipes sound real good JJ!
Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2021)

Thanks Al. Mom often made the Zesty Apricot Sauce. Poured it over Ribs, covered and Baked them, 325 an hour and a half. She would uncover and bake the last half hour, adding a little water if getting to dry, and cook until very tender. Served with rice...JJ


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 26, 2021)

Smoking Allowed said:


> I have a bunch, too. I'm in on this.


Must be the year for plums


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Jul 26, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Must be the year for plums


Must be


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2021)

What are they. Japanese or Italian Prune Plums? Maybe its a banner year but Walmart shelve are devoid of Stone Fruit and not had an Italian Plum in decades. My all time fav fruit. As a boy at Nono's house. I would sit under the Plum Tree and eat till I  was stuffed like a Christmas Goose.☺...JJ


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 26, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> What are they. Japanese or Italian Prune Plums? Maybe its a banner year but Walmart shelve are devoid of Stone Fruit and not had an Italian Plum in decades. My all time fav fruit. As a boy at Nono's house. I would sit under the Plum Tree and eat till I  was stuffed like a Christmas Goose.☺...JJ


i really forget what type they are, i'll take a picture of them if you could tell by looking. they are round in shape not oval like if that helps. ya might want to where a helmet under my tree now they're dropping pretty good.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2021)

Round and a little squat, are Japanese. Super Juicy and pleasantly sweet. The Italians Plums are small, maybe twice the size of a walnut. They are oval with a small point on one end. The skin is dark purple almost black, with a light green flesh. Fully ripe they are honey sweet. I'll take either one, when I can get them. They make great Preserves to spread on Buiscuits or Buttered Toast. Enjoy the bounty...JJ


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 27, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Round and a little squat, are Japanese. Super Juicy and pleasantly sweet. The Italians Plums are small, maybe twice the size of a walnut. They are oval with a small point on one end. The skin is dark purple almost black, with a light green flesh. Fully ripe they are honey sweet. I'll take either one, when I can get them. They make great Preserves to spread on Buiscuits or Buttered Toast. Enjoy the bounty...JJ


----------

